# Prop Questions???



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a 13' Gheenoe with a 2006 4 Stroke 9.9 Mercury. I have the stock prop, but I was expecting the boat to run faster than 15MPH. Would a new Prop help this? Is it worth the investment? 

This is the one I was looking at would it help at all?
http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com/us/blkmax-9-5x11-rh-p398.html

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm running a merc 4 stroke 9.9, the stock 9x9 prop
produced a top speed of 21.5 mph. Something's not right.
I just tested a 9x10 cupped aluminum from Turning Point,
that gave me an additional 1/2 mph top speed
and allowed me to mount the engine an inch and a half higher.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

My stoke Prop is not a 9x9, it says 6.5P on it? Which one should I buy, I think that may be the problem.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Try a 9x9 aluminum for your setup.
About the most inexpensive and efficient prop for most small hulls.
Forum member Noettica just tested one on his 13
and was satisfied with the results.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Try a 9x9 aluminum for your setup.
> About the most inexpensive and efficient prop for most small hulls.
> Forum member Noettica just tested one on his 13
> and was satisfied with the results.


Thanks, I am going to order that this week and I will post the results! I see you are in PC maybe I will see you on the water one day!

Thanks again!

Lou


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No problem Lou, if you're in Palm Coast
I can let you test a 9x9 stock if you like.
Meet you at Herschel Park one afternoon/evening this week.
I'm down there testing regularly.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> No problem Lou, if you're in Palm Coast
> I can let you test a 9x9 stock if you like.
> Meet you at Herschel Park one afternoon/evening this week.
> I'm down there testing regularly.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

There are some variations in Mercury's here are a couple of Links to follow 

13 Footers seem to have a speed Block 

When you get porpoising you need to work on weight distribution or add a stingray Jr. 

The Turning point is not bad but I lost some Speed over the Stock 10 Pitch ...

You need to Know the number of splines 

If you have an 8 Spline I have a TON of props ... 

If you have an 8 spline I can loan you a used 10 Pitch for Shipping ... Let me know ...



http://www.boats.net/propellers/Mercury/9.9/props.html

http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/props/M-828156A12.html


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I took the prop off today and it is a 12 Spline and I did a little more research and most likely going to get the 8.9 X 9.5
http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com/us/blkmax-8-9x9-5-rh-p389.html

Thanks again for all your help!


----------

